# Little Hope



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Not so little anymore.
HRDR 401K Hope Reloaded (10677245) 
DOB: 03/04/2015 

This is an AI daughter of CSB Ruger Reloaded and our good show doe, HRDR 401K Hope Solo, who is an AI daughter of AABG Status Quo.

Proof that yearlings can be AId.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! She is something else! Beautiful!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Pretty girl!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Coming from someone who has no business trying to critique…..
But i love her build , how her neck blends into her shoulders..
Does that make sense ? I feel like a idiot , lol..
Its that second picture , i love her


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Thanks everybody. We think she's pretty cool. We get pretty high on our own goats though.  This is the first time I bathed and clipped her. My wife and I were sort of acting like ding dongs while we were taking pictures since we were so proud of how she looked. I think we may need help. LOL.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She looks a lot like Hope!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> She looks a lot like Hope!!


Yes she sure does.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Very pretty powerful doe! Congrats on owning and breeding such a nice animal!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Random question- where did you get your prong collar that is attached with the chain? I made my own with just a normal goat prong and a choke chain but it isn't as sleek as that one.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I could be totally wrong here , but…...I 'think' those are pretty common in stores like Petco…at least from what I've seen there. The larger the collar , the longer the chain will be , but the prongs will also be large.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

crosscandyboers said:


> Random question- where did you get your prong collar that is attached with the chain? I made my own with just a normal goat prong and a choke chain but it isn't as sleek as that one.


I think I found that one at Coastal, which is a Dels, Tractor Supply, type store. It was in the dog collar isle. There are lots of varieties of prong collars and I'm always fiddling with different ones.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Is this the same one? I use these a love them. https://www.horseloverz.com/product...Jr_TVImrv66OCIbXOwmskQVpjh13APXRMAaAlnz8P8HAQ


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Is this the same one? I use these a love them. https://www.horseloverz.com/product...Jr_TVImrv66OCIbXOwmskQVpjh13APXRMAaAlnz8P8HAQ


That one would probably work fine, but it's not the same as the one I have on Little Hope. 
I think this is more like it.
http://www.petco.com/product/111525...=81312864493&gclid=CL67t4fcrcYCFUhgfgod8lMC6w


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh I like that one Victoria. Thank you!


----------

